# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  tikk né en decembre 2015- Remember me Land

## Youcki2112

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Tikk
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 1 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 6 ans 9 mois 








Contact


*E-mail :* assorememberme@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 




 *TIKK* 

Sexe : mâle 
Âge : né environ en décembre 2015
Race : croisé malinois
Taille : moyenne
Ententes : ok chiens
Stérilisé : non

Caractère : craintif pour le moment. C'est le frère de Takk

Histoire : il a été trouvé dans la rue avec sa soeur Takk

Frais d'adoption : 250 (sera stérilisé avant son arrivée)

Contact : assorememberme@gmail.com

http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Youcki2112

toujours a l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## momo

Personne pour ce petit cœur svp....

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Titaniac

Tikk attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Ad.mln

Bonjour,

Je suis intéressée par votre chiot, 
Est-ce que vous savez s'il s'entend avec autres chiens et chats?
Comment est son comportement ?
Pensez-vous qu'il va devenir très grand ou restera de taille moyenne ?
Où se trouve le chiot et est-ce qu'il est possible de l'adopter à Dijon ?

Cordialement.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Daysie433

lu sur ce lien : http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land

toujours à l'adoption (photo du 19/3/2017)

Tikk, Takk, Oksana, Aragorn et Cool

----------


## bab

up pour Tikk !!!!

----------


## France34

La demande d'adoption de Ad-Mln pour TIKK ne convenait pas ?  ::

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,


Toujours à l'adoption ?*

----------


## Daysie433

http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...member-me-land



*photo juillet 2017

avec takk son frère

*
*​toujours en attente d'adoptants*

----------


## sfsf

Toujours à attendre qu’une belle âme se penche sur lui ...

----------


## France34

TIKK toujours au refuge ?

----------


## momo

Et oui,TIKK est toujours au refuge hélas...



au refuge depuis ses 7 mois...! (avril 2016...)

----------


## France34

Est-ce que TIKK a trouvé une famille adoptive ?

----------


## momo

Non,TIKK est malheureusement toujours au refuge...



au refuge depuis ses 7 mois...! (avril 2016...) 

3 ans qu il attend sa famille!!!!!

----------


## France34

Alors , UP pour TICK !

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour délivrer TIKK du refuge roumain !

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser au pauvre TIKK ?

----------


## momo

Plus de 3 ans que TIKK attend....il est arrivé bébé.

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, il mérite le bonheur !!!

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin faire sortir de Roumanie le joli TIKK ?

----------


## France34

Toujours personne pour le joli TIKK ?

----------


## momo

TIKK est arrivé au refuge tout bébé et jamais personne ne s est interressé à lui...

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin s'intéresser au pauvre TIKK ?

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de TIKK ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Est ce que TIKK a changé de refuge ? Sur son post Remember , on le voit se rouler dans l'herbe !

----------


## bab

Tikk est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

> Prochain rapatriement le 13 novembre... *Dimanche 7 dernier jour pour réserver un chien !...*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

Encore et toujours à l'adoption ::  ::

----------


## bab

> *Tikk est enfermé depuis 6 ans pourtant il n'est pas agressif, il est beau et il n'a même pas 7 ans. Avec son frère Takk ils sont arrivés très jeunes et malheureusement ils n'ont pas eu la chance d'être adoptés. Il n'est pas trop tard pour leur donner le bonheur qu'ils méritent.*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

